# Leg of Lamb and smoke level ?



## schlotz (Jan 14, 2020)

Did a boneless leg couple of days ago. Nothing special just a paste of fresh thyme, garlic in oil slathered on the inside along with salt & CBP.  Smoked at 275º for 2.5 hrs using a mixture of cherry & apple pellets.  Pulled & rested for 10 min, then under the broiler for 5 min followed by another 15 min rest.  Doneness was a perfect med-rare. Flavor was very good but as I continue to think about it, the smoke level was still a bit overpowering.  ie didn't let the full flavor of the lamb shine.

So the question is:  would using oak lower the smoke intensity? 

If that doesn't work then maybe bumping up the temp to 325º so it gets done quicker, thus less time in the smoke might solve it?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2020)

I think you have got it covered. Less time in the smoke and a different wood choice. Pecan or Alder is pretty good for a light smoke IMO. You could run it for an hour in the smoker and then finish it in the oven also.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 14, 2020)

did you tie the leg back together, feather it out or cut it into pieces?

I have found cutting into pieces, smoking at a lower temp like 225, then reverse searing on a gasser worked real good.  the less thick pieces come off sooner, but the total smoke time is less than you mentioned...pretty sure.  its been a few since I did one.  I also like it pretty rare - medium rare.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 14, 2020)

Cherry and apple give more smoke flavour than oak? I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 14, 2020)

sandyut said:


> did you tie the leg back together, feather it out or cut it into pieces?
> 
> I have found cutting into pieces, smoking at a lower temp like 225, then reverse searing on a gasser worked real good.  the less thick pieces come off sooner, but the total smoke time is less than you mentioned...pretty sure.  its been a few since I did one.  I also like it pretty rare - medium rare.


Yes, it was rolled back up and tied in 4 places. Pretty much of mind that 2.5 hours in the smoker was the main culprit although I've yet to hear back regarding oak vs Cherry/Apple combo .


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

Fruit woods (apple, peach, cherry etc.) are milder than nut woods (pecan, oak, hickory etc.).  Of the readily available woods, alder is very mild, and mesquite is on the strong end of the spectrum. 

Wrapping is a way to stop excess smoke.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 14, 2020)

I think the wood choice was right. Boosting the temp a little and or wrapping after the 1st hour might help. Honestly I am kind of astonished that a cherry apple blend on a pellet smoker created a smoke profile that was heavy.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 16, 2020)

For other meats I have not had a problem but Lamb seems to be the exception being more receptive. I've already made some additional notes to the recipe. Next time the garlic will be minced instead of finely chopped, amount of chopped fresh thyme reduced in half AND thanks for the suggestion, I'll smoke it for an hour then wrap it.  Love experiments in smoking and eating the results


----------



## schlotz (Jan 27, 2020)

Well a follow up.... second try, this time smoked for one hour, then wrapped tightly in foil for the remaining 1.5 hours.  Last try I went 2.5 hours @275º and it was a perfect med-rare. This time a total failure. Probed it at 2.5 hours and the IT was 175º . Took it inside, began to unwrap and discovered it was swimming in juice, approx 1.5 cups worth. Best I can figure the wrap caused both the temp & juice issues. Thinking about it this morning, believe the butterflied leg that was rolled and tied (instead of a solid piece of meat) should have been pulled after an hour in the smoker and finished in the oven with a temp probe.
ARGH, a very expensive lesson!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh man, I can feel your pain! Yep, when you wrapped that lamb it boiled in it's own juices. I like to use a probe for everything but chicken. RAY


----------



## smokinstubbs (Jan 28, 2020)

It doesn't take a lot of smoke before lamb becomes over barring with a smoky taste, it's the nature of the meat. I also find that cooking lamb to a med or med-well you'll have a more tender and tasteful dinner. Good Luck


----------



## schlotz (Jan 29, 2020)

Medium is a far as we ever go and that's by accident.  This time being med-well, the flavor was lost and the meat dryer that desired.


----------

